# Buffed Startseite zu WOW-lastig ?



## Ahank (12. November 2015)

Event. bin ich ja auch nur nicht mehr up-to-date bezüglich buffed.de (persönlich hat mir die Änderungen der Aufmachung der Startseite vor einigen Jahren(?) einfach nicht gefallen und hatte seither buffed.de kaum noch besucht) .

 

Ich hatte also über Jahre hinweg die Seite gemieden aber in letzter Zeit ab und zu mal wieder "reingeschnuppert ", abgesehen das ich die Startseite immer noch sehr unübersichtlich finde, empfinde ich Diese aber persönlich

als extrem WOW - lastig, oder kommt es mir hier nur so vor ? (Man könnte natürlich jetzt argumentieren das es in WOW grade Neuerungen gibt, aber doch sicher nicht über Monate ? )

 

 

Ahank


----------



## Micro_Cuts (13. November 2015)

Naja buffed hatte schon immer nen großen WoW Fokus. Aber du hast schon recht, in letzter Zeit werden andere Games stark vernachlässigt - und nicht nur aufgrund der Blizzcon - das war auch schon vorher so.

 

Im Vergleich zu früher bin ich immer weniger hier. Andere englischsprachige Seiten sind viel schneller mit den News und nicht so Blizzard fokussiert.

 

Schade.


----------



## acktonk (24. November 2015)

Also ich lese buffed inzwischen seit mehreren Jahren quasi täglich und WoW war schon immer ein grösseres Thema hier als andere Spiele, was ja anhand der Spielerzahlen im Vergleich auch Sinn macht. In den letzten Monaten ist das Lesen auf buffed allerdings wirklich nahezu unerträglich geworden.

 

Nicht nur bei WoW ist es so, jeder Blizzard-Titel wird bis ins kleinste uninteressante Detail auseinandergenommen, für jedes Blizzard-Spiel gibt es täglich gefühlt 10 News, + 20 für WoW, Alle anderen Titel bekommen zusammen dann vielleicht noch 3-5 Beiträge ab. Zumal ich es in Erinnerung habe, dass dies eine RPG-Seite ist und ich mich frage was Hearthstone, Heroes of the Storm oder Overwatch mit RPGs am Hut haben. Es sind Online-Spiele ja, aber dann müsste buffed ja eigtl auch über League of Legends, Counter Strike, oder Street Fighter bis zum abkotzen berichten, was aber leider nicht der Fall ist, die Spiele sind ja schliesslich nicht von Blizzard.

 

Wäre es nicht möglich für die Nicht-Spieler von Blizzard-Titeln einen Anti-Blizzard-FIlter anzubieten, die sämtliche News zu WoW, Hearthstone, Overwatch und vor allem den trashigen Warcraft-Film mit einem Häkchen was man sich irgendwo im Profil machen kann herauszufiltern? Dann würde das Lesen auf buffed auch wieder Sinn für mich und sicher auch viele andere ergeben. Deutschsprachige Alternativen zu buffed.de gibt es ja leider nicht mehr seitdem Onlinewelten.de scheinbar dichtgemacht hat. ;/


----------



## Schrottinator (24. November 2015)

Du weist aber schon, dass so ein Filter dazu führt, dass du außer automatisch generierter Amazonwerbung nichts zu sehen bekommst?


----------



## Uzz (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Buffies...

 

Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern.. da habt ihr echt noch über viele Spiele und Details berichtet...

Momentan les ich FAST nurmehr... "In wow ist ein Baum umgefallen",... "Legion, ändert. dass und dies..." , 

Sicherlich tolle News... nur irgendwie hat es den Anschein... dass Ihr nurmehr eine Fanboy Website.. betreibt...

Es gäbe so viele tolle neue Sachen aus der Welt des MMORPG Genre's zu berichten... (Ich will jetzt nicht auf andere Seiten verlinken)...

Anmerken möchte ich an dieser Stelle auf jeden Fall, dass auch ich WoW Spieler der ersten Stunde bin... wenn auch (wie momentan) nicht immer voll aktiv.. 

Trotzdem wirkt dass ganze schon wie eine Blizz Fan-Page......

 

Würde mich freuen... wenn Ihr wieder mal etwqas mehr über den MMO Tellerrand hinaus sehen würdet.

 

LG


----------

